# New Member - Altima or Maxima ?



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm new to the board.

was thinking of buying an 00 Maxima SE as a daily car or an 00 or 02 Altima...
but wanted to do some research online first (mods etc).

just wanted to say HI to everyone.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: New Member DashKits.net - Altima or Maxima ?*



DashKits.net said:


> *Also- i don't want to plug anything,*


Too late....

What are the discounts for nissanforum members?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

WELL

i'll take 12.00 off the kit to pay for shipping.

I might consider a group buy for
10 or more kits... but i wholesale to dealers for
10% off, so i'm not sure how we could arrange that !

Let me know.

AJ


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

DashKits.net,

First off, let me welcome you to our forums here. I'm not 100% sure if you have had time to read our s. We do not allow vendors to advertise for free here. You are free to arrange group buys, but that is only in the group buys forum. We encourage you to advertise with us, we want to help your business grow. If you have any further questions, don't hesitate to contact me via Private Message, E-Mail, or AIM.

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

OK
NO i didn't read them 

thanks for the heads up.

I'll try to post a GP sometime and
thanks for being gentile about it 

AJ


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*the alti*

is way popular now. in my opinion it is a better car than the max, however since the alti is out you can get a new max for cheaper than an alti, so consider that when you buy.

35,000 miles, no major and only a couple minor problems (I did however cause some moderate problems by my mods, but that is another story)

love it man, but the 2000 max with a stillen supercharger is still attractive to me.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Get a kia


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Get a kia *


Good deals now on used Ladas


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I would buy a Maxima!

http://www.maxima.org/
http://www.custommaxima.com/main.htm
http://frankencar.com/
http://www.procarparts.com/
http://www.eatricezone.com/
http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/index.html
http://www.evolution-autodesign.com/
http://www.maximadriver.com/
http://integra.vtec.net/geeser/megamax
http://max-world.org/
http://www.vqpower.com/


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Get an Accord
















j/k


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

maxedout97maxima said:


> *I would buy a Maxima!
> 
> Hey the New Max, new body Max will be out early next year. Only a few months from now I am told. There will be some good buys on 2003 Maxes. *


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

ANY PICTURES of the
new BODY STYLED MAXIMA???

thanks


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

DashKits.net said:


> *ANY PICTURES of the
> new BODY STYLED MAXIMA???
> 
> thanks *



Yep...check out the Maxima general section.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Yep...check out the Maxima general section. *


I checked it out and I Love the new Max. It is a beauty but haven`t seen the front yet!


----------

